# Exploring new soils possibilities...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

In my humble talks about my culturing way in the ECS 2007, Mr. N Jacobsen showed his interest to me about new kind of soils to grow crypts. I have a short success experience with Fagus leaves, but I am always testing for new things to do. 
So I have few black water plants to test in my new soil attempt. I have been testing with _Pinus pinea_ needles, after to crush them and flood them with RO water the pH measurements after 5 minutes was 5,5, after 5 hours was 4,7. Due to the nice measurements I am starting a new set up for testing purpose. I think I will test with zonata var. with pure pine needles and mixed 50/50 of kanuma and pine needles.

I will keep you upgraded about the results...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I was thinking about using Pine needles just a few days ago. Very interested in your
results. LMK how it goes. I was also thinking about setting up some tests with Oak leaves.
They're supposed to be fairly acidic as well.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I kinda wonder about the pine needles. Pine needles make very acidic soil, but pine trees are also very resistant to insect damage. (Not all insects mind you) I wonder if this would effect any fish/inverts that may be in a tank with them later. I know you are just cultivating them, but if they absorb any of the toxins from the pine needles and later release them in someone's display tank, a lot of fish-deaths could occur. Just something to think about. Kudos on the initiative though.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori,

My experience with _Quercus_ genus leaves is they can not drop the pH value as other ones. Maybe the species I can find here are not the most fit to culturing Crypts.

Dryn,

Thanks for your advertisement, but I forgot to clear I am speaking about emersed culturing, no fish and other kind of life -except crypts of course- into the tank.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

To be on the safe side, mix the pine needles with the soil and compost the mix for a couple of weeks in a shoe box or sweater box.


----------

